# DirectTV THR22-100 software version?



## brentil (Sep 9, 2011)

Once one of you lucky people get your hands on a DirectTV TiVo THR22-100 could you please post the version information for the OS, HDUI, and Flash please?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

You will probably find that the information is not similar to the S3/Premier. There is supposedly no HDUI and no Flash.


----------



## brentil (Sep 9, 2011)

That's actually what I'm looking to find out as the Virgin TiVo has it's own version # series of 15.x and we have the TiVo code base for 16.x on the TiVo Linux website. I'm curious to see what version they roll with for this.


----------



## rv65 (Aug 30, 2008)

DirecTV uses a different versioning system. Latest FW for the THR22 is 0x018A and 0x0189. I think it's a Transport stream versioning or something hex based.


----------



## brentil (Sep 9, 2011)

rv65 said:


> DirecTV uses a different versioning system. Latest FW for the THR22 is 0x018A and 0x0189. I think it's a Transport stream versioning or something hex based.


There must be something somewhere that defines what TiVo version it relates back to.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

The old series 2 Directivos did have TiVo versions so it should be the same.


----------



## wedgecon (Dec 28, 2002)

brentil said:


> There must be something somewhere that defines what TiVo version it relates back to.


I think you will have to wait until someone gets one of these and takes a look through the menu's. I am sure it will be there.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

innocentfreak said:


> The old series 2 Directivos did have TiVo versions so it should be the same.


6.4, lol. I'm sure they have updated it as they have to had at least modified it for hd and mpeg4


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2913930#post2913930

Looks like 11.2.


----------



## brentil (Sep 9, 2011)

DirectTV TiVo TR22-100 @ 2011.12.07



> Version: 018A
> Software ID: 11.2.3-01-3-627


for comparison

TiVoHD S3 @ 2011.12.07



> Software ID: 11.0k-01-2-652


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

brentil said:


> There must be something somewhere that defines what TiVo version it relates back to.


The "New" DirectTV TiVo is old software on old hardware. It is fairly clear that DirectTV wants this to fail, if not they would have let TiVo provide the software for their newest hardware or even custom hardware.


----------



## Innerloop (Sep 10, 2000)

Yeah, I am one of the many folks who dropped DirecTV when they dropped Tivo, and just got the email today about Tivo returning (and I'm even in one of these test markets), but with such outdated software on the box, there's no way.

Even the web page that the email lands on makes the Tivo option seem way out of date and the screenshots are some bizarre photo-shop monstrosity of the SD user interface.

This was not even worth the effort to produce, sorry. Comcast gets another few years reprieve at our house..


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2000)

atmuscarella said:


> The "New" DirectTV TiVo is old software on old hardware. It is fairly clear that DirectTV wants this to fail, if not they would have let TiVo provide the software for their newest hardware or even custom hardware.


Yes, the HR22 is an old platform. However, Tivo, Inc. started on this something like 2 years ago. I'd like to see it on an HR24 or HR34?, but who knows if DTV will ever allow it. Also, I'm told the *T*HR22 has some different components in it, but we won't know until someone takes one apart.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

cramer said:


> Yes, the HR22 is an old platform. However, Tivo, Inc. started on this something like 2 years ago. I'd like to see it on an HR24 or HR34?, but who knows if DTV will ever allow it. Also, I'm told the *T*HR22 has some different components in it, but we won't know until someone takes one apart.


More like THREE years ago. I doubt Tivo or DirecTV will invest any additional R&D unless this thing sells like hotcakes. It's clearly aimed at folks who just must have an MPEG4-compatible HR10-250 and don't care about any of the newer Tivo or DirecTV DVR features.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Innerloop said:


> Yeah, I am one of the many folks who dropped DirecTV when they dropped Tivo, and just got the email today about Tivo returning (and I'm even in one of these test markets), but with such outdated software on the box, there's no way.
> 
> Even the web page that the email lands on makes the Tivo option seem way out of date and the screenshots are some bizarre photo-shop monstrosity of the SD user interface.
> 
> This was not even worth the effort to produce, sorry. Comcast gets another few years reprieve at our house..


I dropped them too years ago becuase of TiVo, yet I get a mailing from the once or twice every week(literally).

And I would have never considered leaving DirecTV if they would have kept embracing TiVo. Now I can't see ever going back. I used to pay them $120 a month just for TV which sounds crazy now. But because of TiVo they lost a good customer.


----------



## bogdenca (Nov 2, 2010)

So we've had Directv since it first came out and even though I have HDTV I still am on two old Tivo DVR's, watching my bill get higher and higher with the "loyalty reward" of Starz or some other useless thing for 3 months! I just got an email from Directv telling me the Tivo/Directv new receiver is available but it doesn't offer pricing etc. From what you all say it sounds like it's about time to jump ship - almost $100 for nonpremium is getting ridiculous. And I agree that Directv wants this to fail - most of the links kept pointing me to other receivers and tables showing what features Tivo WON'T do on Directv system.

I was just wondering - did you explore any other options or are we stuck with Comcast? I'm too far from towers to use antennas (I'm in Livergulch so I'd have to get the 50's looking huge rooftop antennas and those 75 mph winds the other day convinced me to dump that idea). I figure you're close enough to me that we probably have the same products in our area! Thanks.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> I dropped them too years ago becuase of TiVo, yet I get a mailing from the once or twice every week(literally).
> 
> And I would have never considered leaving DirecTV if they would have kept embracing TiVo. Now I can't see ever going back. I used to pay them $120 a month just for TV which sounds crazy now. But because of TiVo they lost a good customer.


Same here. I was paying $150 for DirecTV and $89 for phone and internet. I now pay $125 a month for TV and internet. You couldn't pay me to go back to DirecTV.

I made the switch since I found the TiVo HDs on clearance at Sears and still no sign of the new DTiVo. Best move I made when it came to TV.

I still love when the salesmen hit me up in Best Buy or BJ's. They will tell you anything to get you to switch.


----------



## oldsurferjoe (Jul 25, 2002)

brentil said:


> Once one of you lucky people get your hands on a DirectTV TiVo THR22-100 could you please post the version information for the OS, HDUI, and Flash please?


Software Version: 0178
Software Version ID: 11.2.2.01.3.627


----------



## rick31621 (Jun 20, 2004)

018a
11.2.3-01-3-627


----------

